# Solved: a good android tablet



## yummytoshia (Feb 17, 2013)

hey guys I need your help .My son is Autistic and I'm trying to find a good tablet that I can afford he like like Asphalt 6,nick Jr games on line ,and YouTube please help its so many tablets out thank you


----------



## Richily (Feb 27, 2013)

Mine is Tab OEM41 which costs $63.59 at ankaka.So cheap a tablet pc for me.I think you can take it into consideration.http://www.ankaka.com/tab-oem41-and...reen-dual-camera-512mb-ram4gb-rom_p49039.html


----------



## yummytoshia (Feb 17, 2013)

thank you so much I will look into that


----------

